
Politico reports USG considering ban on e2e encryption - dboreham
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/06/27/trump-officials-weigh-encryption-crackdown-1385306
======
pizza
Incredible, the US government is really considering making mathematics illegal
again. You all know the saying about history repeating itself, so just read
this:
[https://primes.utm.edu/glossary/page.php?sort=Illegal](https://primes.utm.edu/glossary/page.php?sort=Illegal)

~~~
bodi
Somewhere between binary (base 2) and infinity the world we see exists.

Computational equivalence is a real bitch.

